# Index Maladictus / Το Βρωμολεξικό



## nickel (Mar 2, 2015)

Την Πέμπτη 5 Μαρτίου 2015, στις 7:30 μ.μ., στο βιβλιοπωλείο Επί Λέξει (Ακαδημίας 32 & Λυκαβηττού) θα παρουσιαστεί το νέο λεξικό του Νίκου Πλατή *Index Maladictus / Το Βρωμολεξικό*.

https://ekdoseisynadelfwn.files.wordpress.com/2015/03/invitation_vromolexiko.jpg


----------



## Earion (Mar 2, 2015)

*maledictus* : μετοχή παρακειμένου της παθητικής φωνής (perfect passive participle) του ρήματος maledīcō : _υβρίζω_, _κακολογώ, καταριέμαι_. Άρα : _αυτός που έχει υποστεί ύβρεις, κατάρες_.

βρόμικος (με την έννοια του filthy, obscene words) : sordidus, obscaenus, immundus, impurus, squalidus.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 2, 2015)

Επομένως, πώς προήλθε άραγε το maladictus;


----------



## Earion (Mar 2, 2015)

Από απλή άγνοια.


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2015)

Επειδή ο Πλατής φτιάχνει χιουμοριστικά λεξικά, δεν αποκλείεται να κάνει κάποιου είδους χιούμορ, και σκοπεύω να το ανακαλύψω την Πέμπτη. Σίγουρα δεν νιώθει να τον περιορίζουν οι λεξικογραφικές συμβάσεις.


----------



## sarant (Mar 2, 2015)

Το έχω το λεξικό, αλλά δεν είδα πουθενά να εξηγείται ο τίτλος (δεν έψαξα κιόλας).

Πάντως, Maledicta λεγόταν, λάθος: λέγεται, το περιοδικό που μελετάει το θέμα
http://www.sonic.net/~maledicta/journal.html


----------

